# Haydons 1st Coyote!



## Dirtnappers (Dec 19, 2011)

My boy got his first coyote today, after missing one on Thursday!




[youtube:21i070fv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACTjJtERl04[/youtube:21i070fv]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Good job! :O||: 
Sweet ghillie!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Cool 8)


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

That is a pretty dawg! Congrats!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh no, another kid gets the bug!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job guys. Feed the habit and feed it well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------

